# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Μίγμα σπόρων για Καρδερινοκάναρο

## gianisz

Γεια σας . Εγω εχω καρδερινες, σημερα θα μου στειλουν ενα καρδερινοκαρο.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορω να δινω μονο αυτα που δινω στις καρδερινες η πρεπει 
να παρω τροφη και για καναρινια
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## smokie

Φτιάξε ενα μείγμα μισό-μισό και δες αντιδράσεις - προτιμήσεις !

----------


## Nenkeren

Οπως τα λεει ο smokie,μεγαλη σημασια εχει το τι εδινε ο ανθρωπος που το ειχε πριν,Γενικα δεν υπαρχει σποροφαγο που να μην φαει με ορεξη τα μειγματα ιθαγενων που εινια πλουσια σε σπορια σε σχεση με των καναρινιων που αν δεν το εχουν μαθει δυσκολευονται με το κεχρι.

Το καρδερινοκαναρο θα μπορουσε να τραφει και με καναρινισιο μονο μειγμα αλλα και με καρδερινισιο μονο,εκει που ισως να ειχες προβλημα ειναι αν εδινες μονο καρδερινισιο σε θεμα παχους.

Οποτε οπως λεει και ο Σταματης πας σε κατι ενδιαμεσο και αποφασιζεις.

----------


## gianisz

Ευχαριστω παιδια

----------

